# just finished the wife's itb/ms setup - with plenum log



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

This is a crosspost with the mk2 forum, but i thought you guys may want to see this too...
























































and just so i get this outta the way - the can kicks ass - and will stay for future boost - the car runs better WITH it, and no- the hood will not clear without some fabrication
the plan now is to make something similar to a cowl scoop - as stock as it can be - the body lines that currently go down on the hood will come up instead - and I only need an inch or so, so it will not look like a hood scoop...
The megasquirt unit I got from Patatron.com kicked butt - took me maybe 2-3 hours to wire up - seriously - it was easier to put in than the old harness was to take out and label. The coilpack is from a subaru - found it in a junkyard bin for 35$. The engine is a bone stock 93 aba - no cam at this point (have one - just not installed). the only mods are the itbs and the patatron unit. I can't believe how much more power it has now than the 2.0 16v that it came with. I actually thought the clutch was in wrong when i drove it the first time when i realized that was tire rubber i was smelling burning.


----------



## chadr (Feb 12, 2000)

*Re: just finished the wife's itb/ms setup - with plenum log (pr0zac)*

nice work, but those engines don't make more power than a 2.0 16v, do they?


----------



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: just finished the wife's itb/ms setup - with plenum log (chadr)*

not with the same mods, but $ for $ I feel they do. This one will definitely outpower the 2.0 16v that it replaced - in the best or worst of days..


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: just finished the wife's itb/ms setup - with plenum log (chadr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chadr* »_nice work, but those engines don't make more power than a 2.0 16v, do they?

With ITB's, a TT276 cam and a ported head I put 132 to the wheels on my ABA.


----------



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: just finished the wife's itb/ms setup - with plenum log (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_With ITB's, a TT276 cam and a ported head I put 132 to the wheels on my ABA. 

what kind of torque? and more details on the build please?


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: just finished the wife's itb/ms setup - with plenum log (pr0zac)*

She must be GIB


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: just finished the wife's itb/ms setup - with plenum log (antichristonwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antichristonwheels* »_She must be GIB

giggity!


----------



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: just finished the wife's itb/ms setup - with plenum log (The Infidel)*

jackasses. What the hell kind of comment is that to make in a thread like this? Grow up.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: just finished the wife's itb/ms setup - with plenum log (pr0zac)*

that kinda crap is for the regional forums, keep this as informative as possible...
hey man, any dyno time in the future? id be really interested to see what this thing puts down


----------



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: just finished the wife's itb/ms setup - with plenum log (VWralley)*

gonna try to get it dyno'd before too long, but im waiting to get a car-puter and a wideband to tune before i get too serious about dynoin it..
not sure what the numbers are, but it's a far cry (seat of the pants dyno) from the 9a that came out...


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: just finished the wife's itb/ms setup - with plenum log (pr0zac)*

im getting my ecu modded for the LM-1 dataloggin as well as knock sense detection (from the mad ms man himself of course). this will allow damn near perfect tuning if you have a decent ignition map (if not, using the factory aba one would work awesome, then we could just tweak your fuel an you would be rockin)
so ill have a complete mobile tuning setup, would have no problems doin some loggin an tweakin for ya, but you might have to bribe me with some pizza an beer


----------



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: just finished the wife's itb/ms setup - with plenum log (VWralley)*

i think you are a big drive from me







wishin i was a little closer to you guys on the coast...
this is what i am thinking for the computer in my car... 
http://logisysus.com/catalog/p...d=519
(witha 8" touchscreen of course)
But i have to wait until some of my clients pay me... sometimes it sucks to work for yourself... anyway... if you find youself headed east, let me know - i think i am pretty much on the opposite corner of wa from you..


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: just finished the wife's itb/ms setup - with plenum log (pr0zac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pr0zac* »_jackasses. What the hell kind of comment is that to make in a thread like this? Grow up.

Thats so a "yes"

mint set up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: just finished the wife's itb/ms setup - with plenum log (pr0zac)*

ahhh well i will be out to pullman before the summer so if thats close to ya... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: just finished the wife's itb/ms setup - with plenum log (VWralley)*

Pullman is super close! - about 20 minutes away - i would SOO supply the beer and pizza if you showed up!


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: just finished the wife's itb/ms setup - with plenum log (pr0zac)*

done.
maybe chip in a little for gas? id prolly rock the bunny out, as it gets better gas mileage than my quattro


----------



## noVwbutsumVw (Jan 14, 2005)

what are the itbs off of?


----------



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: just finished the wife's itb/ms setup - with plenum log (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_done.
maybe chip in a little for gas? id prolly rock the bunny out, as it gets better gas mileage than my quattro









kewel - let me know...


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: just finished the wife's itb/ms setup - with plenum log (pr0zac)*

will do man, first things first, my ecu crapped AGAIN! everytime it sits for a couple months then i start tweakin on it (on the comp, not the acutal box) if wigs out. and the chip has to be re-flashed. 
i thought it was a wiring issue, but i re-wired the whole car an its completly money. i just need to get a box from pat, the one i have was built years ago by somebody else, i think im payin for it now http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: (noVwbutsumVw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noVwbutsumVw* »_what are the itbs off of?

GSXR1000


----------



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: just finished the wife's itb/ms setup - with plenum log (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_i thought it was a wiring issue, but i re-wired the whole car an its completly money. i just need to get a box from pat, the one i have was built years ago by somebody else, i think im payin for it now http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

jesus - what could cause that? heat expansion on parts of the board or something? that sucks! hard to troubleshoot too - maybe if someone resolered everything on the board? ish.. - oh - sent im too


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: just finished the wife's itb/ms setup - with plenum log (pr0zac)*

your guess is as good as mine my friend! patatron to the rescue!!


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: just finished the wife's itb/ms setup - with plenum log (pr0zac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pr0zac* »_
jesus - what could cause that? heat expansion on parts of the board or something? that sucks! hard to troubleshoot too - maybe if someone resolered everything on the board? ish.. - oh - sent im too

I have been thinking about his problem a bit. Over the years, several components have replaced others on the same boards because better, more stable/appropriate components have been found to replace them. I haven't had any of these issues with any of the boards built with the up to date components. The assembly on his ECU appears to be very good, but poor components wont do any good regardless of assembly quality. I am leaning towards tyhis being the cause.


----------



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: just finished the wife's itb/ms setup - with plenum log (patatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patatron* »_I have been thinking about his problem a bit. Over the years, several components have replaced others on the same boards because better, more stable/appropriate components have been found to replace them. I haven't had any of these issues with any of the boards built with the up to date components. The assembly on his ECU appears to be very good, but poor components wont do any good regardless of assembly quality. I am leaning towards tyhis being the cause.

that makes a ton of sense... components can definitely do the same thing as build quality... either good or bad.. sounds like he needs a genuine patatron unit to me


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: just finished the wife's itb/ms setup - with plenum log (pr0zac)*

just waiting for pat to get an ecu in for my buddys car, im gonna "test" it in mine so i can drive that hoe!







as well as drop of mine for some inspection action...


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: just finished the wife's itb/ms setup - with plenum log (pr0zac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pr0zac* »_this is what i am thinking for the computer in my car... 
http://logisysus.com/catalog/p...d=519
(witha 8" touchscreen of course)

i use a fujitsu stylus C500 notebook. its maybe 10"x8" with a stylus pen and touch screen. its a perfect tool for running my MS and also for running vag-com on the wifes car. last i looked they were about $200-300 on ebay. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: just finished the wife's itb/ms setup - with plenum log (VWralley)*

This is a great thread!
I am goin Ms this week, hopefully....


_Modified by DubPhreek at 1:44 AM 4-18-2007_


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: just finished the wife's itb/ms setup - with plenum log (pr0zac)*

such a moral push in this country trying to make people behave...








Lighten up, get off the "I am offended bandwagon"








A little humor because most girls don't get cool stuff like this. I don't know you or your wife and could care less.








Everyone getting all bent because they don't like something is such a waste of energy. If its all too much, call Al Sharpton


----------



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: just finished the wife's itb/ms setup - with plenum log (antichristonwheels)*

wow you ARE quick - and 3 months later you b17ch about me responding the way any responsible husband should have. Ingrates like you piss me off. Go out of your way to offend someone, then turn around and b17ch (months later) because I told you to stop (again, months later) . Grow up.
I take offense to *******s making comments about my wife in any degrading manner - if this was the street and not a forum, I would have had you either appologize or offer to kick your a$$ for you. 
probably just another 16 yr old troll.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: just finished the wife's itb/ms setup - with plenum log (pr0zac)*

There isn't an icon to show me crying.
Let me know when you come to Nashville, we'll hook up.


----------



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: just finished the wife's itb/ms setup - with plenum log (antichristonwheels)*


----------



## Grinder Girl (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: just finished the wife's itb/ms setup - with plenum log (pr0zac)*

antichristonwheels.....
Maybe when your ballz drop you should go back and read what you said, then you can see just how immature you sound.


----------



## wobvintage3 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: just finished the wife's itb/ms setup - with plenum log (Grinder Girl)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the husband wife team


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: just finished the wife's itb/ms setup - with plenum log (Grinder Girl)*

all this pent up anger, harsh words...
can't we all just get along?


----------

